# Just some Shop Snapshots



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a show and tell about the shop. 
No big deal just my little world in the back yard and like most woodworkers it becomes a 2nd home when the BOSS (the wife) said "what in the hell are you doing now. "  and you pickup a beer and say " O nothing" and head for the shop.
Then you walk into the shop and get that smell of cut plywood and burnt walnut from the day before and you say "I'm home Lucy" (that's the nick name I gave to one of my router tables) hahahahaha , some wood workers do that not all but some.
I think it comes from being with the same woman for 40+ years.
hahahahahaha ,but shes a good one,and shes right next to me right now. 

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

wow, quite a nice shop there bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mark

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice shop!*

Real nice toys there Bob. Like the use of the old sewing machine base. Especially liked the fact that you have a first aid kit hanging on the wall.  Now where is the fire extinguisher?  

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave
Thanks, fire extinguisher are on the other side of the shop on the mig welder and out side the shop doors, 4 in total I know a bit over kill but if and when I have a fire I may not have the time to get to the one I need.
It's funny you should say something fire extinguishers I have them all over the place front door,front porch,rear door,2 down stairs,and all over the shop, I do alot of welding and I like to play it safe with all the wood/saw dust around the shop.
I guess you could say fire extinguisher over kill a bit ,but the company that comes by to check on them and recharge them once a year sure likes to hand me the bill.
hahahahahaha  
I just don't trust the fire dept. to make it in time to save the house/shop if I need them .
Like my dad said all the time don't drive without insurance and don't play with fire if you can't put it out.

Have a good week Dave
Bj


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Bob - you're givin me another case of shop and tool envy! Must be nice!
(p.s. - hope you weren't serious about grabbin' a beer while headin for the shop - not generally a very safe or recommended mix).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Gilbear
The beer and I get the clean up detail from time to time but for the most of the time it's a Pepsi when I'm working with power tools.
Tried coffee for a time but digging out the saw dust and wood chips got to me and by the time I got to the coffee is was cold. 
Yes it's nice to have a shop and now that the boys have moved I can use the garage for more wood working unlike when they had MY garage for working on the cars and trucks they had.
Now I have wood working tools on all the ouside walls and I don't need to put up with the 6ft long parts washer and sand blasting cabinet, etc.
It's funny when they call and ask "can I use the shop and swap out a eng. this week" and I tell them sure, but if you get any oil on the floor or any where you will need to stop and clean up b/4 you do anything ,so now they work in front of the garage hahahahahaha it's working for me hahahahahahaha, I love it.
My beer and I have found a new home and with the tv cable I just put in it's great and I have all the sports I want plus I can take all the time in the world to clean the shop up from time to time.  ,it's a real clean shop now hahahahaha ,most of the time.

Have a good week
Bj


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

If I had that much shop, I'd grab a beer and just go out there and stare for a while!!
Have a good one!


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Quite the collection Bob! Funny thing about seeing other shops, it's almost like a five year old looking into their cousins toy box. *LOL* Thanks for the peek!

CB


----------

